# New Glock 19 Gen 4 FS



## Kraut783 (Jul 15, 2017)

So, was looking to get a Glock 19...partly due to our department streamlining caliber choices. Ended up buying a Glock 19 Gen 4 with front serrations (admittedly I like the look of FS).

GT's had them for a good price, came with 3 mags and night sights. I never did like the Gen 4 grip feel when they first came out.....but the gen 4 grip feels pretty damn good, feels like they changed it a bit.

Glock 19 Gen 4 FRT 9mm Serr GNS XMC XSS 15Rd Mag adds several enhanced features to the world's top concealed carry pistol, including front cocking serrations, steel sights, Extended Slide Stop Lever and Extended Magazine Catch. The front cocking serration


----------



## Muppet (Jul 15, 2017)

I CCW a G19 with streamlight TLR1 light. I begged @policemedic to replace the shitty stock sights with Vickers/Wilson combats. Replaced mag release and slide stop, nothing else. I like that Glock has the blue label discount and gives it to all emergency services and the like. 

M.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 16, 2017)

Muppet said:


> I CCW a G19 with streamlight TLR1 light. I begged @policemedic to replace the shitty stock sights with Vickers/Wilson combats. Replaced mag release and slide stop, nothing else. I like that Glock has the blue label discount and gives it to all emergency services and the like.
> 
> M.


Same here, though I might  buy a MOS (have the RMR)  and not worry about my old-eyes picking up the sights.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 16, 2017)

I love my RMR. Do it. 

It does take some getting used to, but it rocks.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 16, 2017)

Are you able to use it on your duty gun?


----------



## policemedic (Jul 17, 2017)

Not yet, but the process is moving forward.   We recently transitioned to an all-Glock department and isssued 17s, 19s and 26s.  However, the team got 17 MOS pistols in anticipation of RMRs.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 18, 2017)

That's a win-lose.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 18, 2017)

Our Team is looking at optics for their pistols....if they do it and it goes well, the rest of the department will probably allow them...for those that want to.

But hell, we just got approval for line troops to use pistols lights.....


----------



## policemedic (Jul 18, 2017)

For us, the MOS pistol is the key.  If we had to modify the pistol by milling the slide and changing it from factory specs it would be a no-go, but since the gun was designed for an optic we're in a much better position.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 18, 2017)

any update @policemedic? Curious if you guys were able to get any movement on optics.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 18, 2017)

We’re still in a holding pattern.  Our team firearms guy claims he’s heard from SOF sources about problems with the RMR fogging in certain environments and that is giving him pause. 

In fairness, our summers are known for high humidity. His issue is moving from a car with the AC on out into a 95 degree 90-100% humidity night...he’s afraid the RMR will fog based on info he’s received.  

I’ve never experienced this, but my pistol/RMR lives a concealed life. We’re probably going to have to acquire test Unit and see for ourselves when the weather warms up.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 18, 2017)

I can see where that would give some pause....thanks for the update.  I know one of our TL's is wanting to test this with our admin, but there aren't a lot of PD's that are messing with RMR's.

Now,  if the IACP magazine had a positive article about the use of RMR's in PD's...we would have them tomorrow...heh


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ran across this paper written by Sage, "MINITURAIZED RED DOT SYSTEMS FOR DUTY HANDGUN USE", you have probably seen it before....but if not;

http://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/7dc128_c8da57977a8c4b53903192fa603fce6f.pdf


----------



## policemedic (Nov 21, 2017)

Actually, I had not seen it before. Very interesting read...thanks!! 🤙


----------

